# how wide can I go?



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

04 goat with traction issues. does anyone know how wide a rim in th back I can go. the axle hop is killing me.other sudgestions.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

do you go to the track a lot?

The most effective way of combating wheel hop and traction issues is to roll your fender lips on the inside, that will allow you to fit at least 275mm tires. I've heard of some brands of 285's fitting as well, but 275's i think is the safest tire to go with without doing anything crazy.

for the wheel hop at the track, get some helper air bags, that way you can jack the rear up a couple inches, clear those wide, tall slicks, and reduce swat/wheel hop on launch. That IRS makes launching difficult, but there's some things that can work.

Hope that helps.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

Anything I can get helps. And i just got this car on saturday and as you know it is a little cold so i really haven't gotten a chance to comb over this car yet.


----------

